# Deer Hunting w/ Dogs, Time to go?



## BBob (Sep 27, 2007)

The recent thread about an unwanted dog a private land got me to thinking. Is it time for hunting deer with dogs to go the way of the Dodo bird? 

First... Give your background. I am Southern born and raised. In my case my first hunt was in 1959 and was with dogs. I have hunted many places and in many ways over the years. 

I used to love to hear the "races". It was after all a tradition. But the way the hunts are now versus then is not the same. I remember the big breakfast before the hunt. The stands being drawn in you were a member in good standing. I remember guest always getting a productive stand. I also remember a "Hunt Master" putting my young butt on a stand a reminding me of the Rules. "Son, don't shoot the dog!" If you shoot at a deer and it keeps running, be sure to catch the dog. And the last rule, "Do NOT leave this spot cause you can get shot."

When I was growing up the Club would circle a section of the woods with standers. The Dog Master would turn/walk the dogs in on a deer track. You would heat an old dog yelp as she marked scent. Then it was on! You could hear the race and your heart would pound as you prayed that the old swamp buck would come your way.

Back then there were no tracking collars, but of course there were always a few all night drunk dogs that didn't get caught. You stayed on stand until the Hunt-master came and moved you. We seemed to always get 2-3 hunts in morning and 2-3 hunts in the afternoon; split up by lunch. Some fond memories are coming back. I seem to remember that most had a shotgun. I lot of double barrels and pumps. I few lucky one had A5 Browning Autos. I can still remember marveling at the screws that held screws in place. The deer was always divided up. The shooter got the rack, hide, and a back-strap. All other meat was divided. Everyone help so everyone shared. Stories were told. First deer got you blooded and a miss caused the loss of a shirt tail and a heck of a lot of good-nature d ribbing. Guest were always thanked for coming and if they were liked walked over to a truck and to end the hunt with some grown man refreshments. 

How you see it today. It seems the tradition I grew up with has evolved. First there seems to be no respect. I can remember senior club member profusely apologizing to anyone when someone goofed i.e. that kid needs to learn how to catch a dog. Of course if the hunt was near private property that wasn't to be hunted the standers on the line were veterans that could catch a dog. In most cases the hunters were those guys that never seemed to miss and the dogs would come when called.
Now it seems all too often you hear "That dog can't read a sign." or the best yet, "the dogs didn't hurt anything. The deer will be back." Both of these situations seem to occur because too few standers are attempting to cover too large a tract woods that the dogs were let loose on. It really does matter what the dogs did....the owner are responsible. 

So has the time come for the tradition of hunting deer with dogs to go the way of other outdated traditions? Or is it still warranted and valid? I know if one more pack is turned out, or cannot read the signs and comes across the boundary lines that I have to pay for I will have to say YES. 

Please realize that I grew up dog hunting and loved it. But it gets really old when I am attempting to enjoy my hunt and I see a dog tracking knowing if it hits a trail it is going to push the deer out. Or second, (I this happened last year) I find a truck with a dog box parked on an entrance road, find the owner with a rifle in one hand and a tracking antenna in other on our land. His response to, "What are you doing?”...paraphrased...been trying to catch them for two days now. Why do you need your gun? Oh...is this private, I didn't know. Dang it man you knew it was not yours and the nearest public land is 10 miles away.

My advice...If you want your tradition to go on and be pasted down then organize your hunts so that the public does not perceive any negatives. Just because it is a tradition is not reason enough for it to continue. There are lots of traditions that have been de valued. Man used to keep their women in their place; we used to drive to school with a shotgun in the rack on the rear window of our truck. And asking a girl out was not considered harassment. Do you honestly believe everyone is okay with hunting? Many years ago I had a friend come to visit. As we were driving over to Eglin from Jay and neared the Munson store the right way was lined with pickup trucks with hunters standing on top of dog boxes with rifles. My friend thought it was very dangerous situation and was visibly upset. If / when it happens apologize and recognize that your actions will affect all of us, not just "dog hunters". 

I used to stand with the group that felt do not outlaw any hunting as it starts a crack in the glass that can then be shattered and all hunting will be ceased. Lately, I am thinking it "may" be worth the risk. Now change my opinion.


----------



## welldoya (Oct 5, 2007)

Good, thought-provoking post. 
I've never been a dog hunter, I think I've gone once or twice with friends and it is exciting though.
I think as less and less public land is available for dog hunting, it will slowly become a thing of the past.
I've actually caught guys letting their dogs out at our gate. Have also caught them "standing" at our property line waiting for the dogs to come thru. They are the ones that give the others a bad name.
Last year I caught a hunting dog on our property. I tied him to a post and called the owner who lived in Jay. Met him out at the gate and led him to the dog. Funny thing. That dog was so skinny that I thought he must've been out for a week or more. The owner claimed he had just been missing since the day before.
Year before that I found a collar on a rotted carcass just outside our gate
so I called the owner to tell him what happened to his dog. No, we didn't shoot him. He either got hit by a car or somebody else shot him.
I can remember driving to Panama City and seeing guy standing on top of their dog boxes with rifles along Hwy 98 (Point Washington). Back then (70s) that was just natural.
I think that dog hunting day's are numbered. We don't see near as many dogs on our property as we used to. Did they stop it on Blackwater ? (We are several miles north of there)


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

Black water still has areas to run dogs, and a few fox pens. My first deer, 21 years agi was killed infront of dogs. Well wounded dogs did the rest. I enjoyed the chase more than the hunt. Thankyou for bringing back the memories Popp!


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

It is a tradition that will eventually phase itself out one way or another. More and more dog hunters are not passing the tradition down because of the restrictions on it these days. It's only a matter of time. It takes a lot of space and land to hunt with dogs and not interfere with another person/land owner etc... Less space and land to hunt with dogs as each year passes. So it will dissappear eventually.


----------



## baldona523 (Mar 2, 2008)

Oh man this always gets interesting. I have no issues with any legal style of hunting as long as you can do it where you are allowed and not bother other hunters. I love hunting with dogs, I have a retriever and love when she retrieves things. 

My issues are that I have hunted Eglin out south of De Funiak, and the area I hunt I am between 2-3 miles from the legal dog areas and almost every weekend I have hunted there the past 10+ years I have dogs run by me. One day I had 3 sets of 2 dogs run by me within 45 minutes of first light. If it rarely happened I would be fine, but this happens a couple times a season. 

So I have no issues with it done properly, but with the land shrinking more and more I just don't see it lasting much longer. It is just too easy for dogs to run onto property they are not supposed to and when your dog runs onto property it is not supposed to after deer that is no different to me than tresspassing to treestand hunt.


----------



## GatorBait (May 14, 2008)

I was invited on my first dog hunt by a friend about 10 years ago. I had mixed emotions with the group I were with. They were older and younger and had been doing it for many years. It seemed no one obeyed by any type rule. It was just balls to the wall jumping in and out of trucks with loaded shotguns never unloading flying around corners as fast as you can go hollering back and forth on cb radio and jumping out before the truck came to a complete stop to to let some buckshot fly. Nearly had to run up in the woods to avoid a head on collision. It was not my cup of tea and was my last dog hunt. Although after reading your initial post I do see how done properly it could be an enjoyable way of hunting. As for dogs running on to private property messing the still hunter up I have not had one cross my path yet but I'm sure I would be hot to trot! I don't think it should be outlawed but rules put in place to force the dog owners to accept more responsibility of their dogs. Trespassing is trespassing. Just my opinion from someone who doesn't dog hunt looking from the outside in


----------



## Reel Mccoy (Dec 30, 2009)

I hunted dogs in Georgia for several years and had a blast. When I moved here I began hunting Eglin range and saw a huge difference between the attitudes of dog hunters back in Georgia and the attitudes of dog hunters on Eglin range. The hunters on the range that I have run into were very rude and acted as if you were infringing on "their" territory. I believe that it will be the attitudes of those select group of hunters that eventually get dog hunting outlawed on Eglin range and elsewhere on public land. Just my two cents.


----------



## Travis12Allen (Jun 1, 2011)

This is a well beaten horse, thats for sure. I typically dont like to post on the subject cause i typically get my toes stepped on, or i step on others. I know a few bad apples can ruin it for all but dog hunters have gotten the short end stick. It is definitely ending sooner rather than later. 

When you take away what little land we already had to run on it just makes it next to impossible to hunt them. 7-8 years ago there was farrr less problems when we had west of belandville to run and east of beaver creek. Turn it into stalking area that maybe gets hunted by 50 still hunters all year long and throw 50% of BW doghunters in between two highway boundaries 1.5-2 miles wide and let one mad hatter at the corner of belandville and the bracken cause more ruckus for us than a bull in a china shop. It is ridiculous. The whole thing is. A couple of anti sourpusses with money ruined it for alot of people. Now given there are.some reckless bad eggs, but you have them everywhere you go. 

Theres really to much to vent about on this topic but just understand that when our rights are gone as doghunters, its hunters period that will feel the effects. Once i cant run my dog anymore theres noway im paying a plug nickel to sit in a stand and hunt in FL. I rather pay a bit more somewhere else if im gunna sit and trophy hunt. Its about hunters as whole. I wouldnt never want any hunting rihhts to be taken away. Dog hunting or Still hunting. Its all hunting and getting food. Better than the 47 million on food stamps. Maybe more people should learn to hunt instead of looking for.handouts. Although it is tough with licenses and gas.as.high as it is lol


----------



## hurricanes1 (Nov 11, 2009)

I loved dog hunting and would love to get into another dog club if it was close to the house. I grew up dog hunting of becks lake rd around spring lake and I killed my first deer there in front of the dogs at 9yrs with a 20 gauge single shot. My family was a member of barrineau park hunting club for about 15 yrs and I also ran dogs with my grandpa at big swap hunting club in Alabama kinda close to Auburn and thats where I killed my first buck. I do not think dog clubs should go away, I think all clubs have a place. Dog clubs are getting fewed and fewer and I think it has to do with a number of things. Many hunters are getting into bow hunting, practicing qdma, and money. It is expensive to feed and raise a pack of dogs all year long. Many dog hunters get a bad rap but some of the best times I ever had was dog hunting and would love to be able to take my dad and grandpa dog hunting again to bring back some old memories


----------



## WACKEM&STACKEM! (Dec 9, 2008)

Why even bring this up? I've hunted with hounds my whole life.My daddy was changing my diapers in the woods!!! Y'all talk about places being shut down to dog hunting aren't paying attention. There is so many places to dog hunt around Panama city and Wewa that they cant fill the leases. There were 2 new leases,both around 16,000 acres opened last year for dog hunting. Sorry to disappoint the haters, but dog hunters are here to stay!!! We are all hunters, so hunt how u want to, and leave everybody else alone!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bama boy (Oct 3, 2007)

When you start taking hunting away in any form, it's just a matter of time before someone will want to take another form of hunting away. We all need to back each other on this, bow, gun or whatever your preference. My 2 cents.


----------



## Richard J. (Jun 7, 2010)

Born and raised in Pa. No dog hunting. We have a lease in Va. No one hunts with dogs on the lease, but others turn there dogs loose in there. At first it bothered me, then I started listening to the dogs run the deer. They play with the dogs in that swamp. Jump back and forth in the river, run up the river. Noticed in bow season that some of the dogs seemed to junp the same deer and it ran the same way all the time, then got rid of the dogs. Decided to switch some of the stands around so I could watch some of the action. Not one of these deer got excited. They just played with the dogs. Had one buck that just ran a circle around me in a green briar thicket. Round and round they would go with the buck jumping in and out and the poor dogs trying to get thru it. It would even stop to watch them, all the while I was right above it with my bow. Always thought the dogs would run the deer to death, or out of the area. Not the case were we hunt up there. I also kill a really good buck every year in that area. It doesnt bother me either way now that I can see what they really do. By the way I hunt everyday from Oct. to first of Jan. when season ends so I am still hunting or in a stand just enjoying my time on this earth. Good hunting everyone.

RJ


----------



## jakec (Oct 14, 2010)

running dogs is the most fun ive ever had hunting. haulin ass through the woods cutting off the dogs in the truck and hearing them light on one and waiting for it to cross the road is fun as hell. not many places left around here to do it though.


----------



## deersniper270 (Apr 29, 2009)

jakec said:


> running dogs is the most fun ive ever had hunting. haulin ass through the woods cutting off the dogs in the truck and hearing them light on one and waiting for it to cross the road is fun as hell. not many places left around here to do it though.


I agree! Love hearing dogs baying at the break of dawn! 

I still hunt, but I've been dog running a few times and it was an adrenaline rush when the dogs turn your way and you know they're coming!


----------



## lettheairout (Mar 11, 2008)

aint been dog hunting in years but did kill a nice buck in front of some dogs last year.
funny thing is the guys that were trying to get there dogs were all just as nice as anybody you wanna meet. If we are going to end dog hunting you better end man drives first. They are more annoying then dogs running around. oh the sounds of 10 hounds at first light is just something that really gets exciting


----------



## WACKEM&STACKEM! (Dec 9, 2008)

BBob said:


> The recent thread about an unwanted dog a private land got me to thinking. Is it time for hunting deer with dogs to go the way of the Dodo bird?
> 
> First... Give your background. I am Southern born and raised. In my case my first hunt was in 1959 and was with dogs. I have hunted many places and in many ways over the years.
> 
> ...


One more thing I would like to add. You could have gotten alot more accomplished by writing ur senator or congressman.We have a "dodo" we need to vote out of office!!! There are ALOT more important things going on then worrying about how other people choose to hunt...GOD BLESS AMERICA :thumbsup:


----------



## Bullshark (Mar 19, 2009)

Telum Pisces said:


> It is a tradition that will eventually phase itself out one way or another. More and more dog hunters are not passing the tradition down because of the restrictions on it these days. It's only a matter of time. It takes a lot of space and land to hunt with dogs and not interfere with another person/land owner etc... Less space and land to hunt with dogs as each year passes. So it will dissappear eventually.


I had dogs from a club close to 15 miles away from mine run up the lease. It would be to each his own if it didn't screw up other people's money and hard work. I would sign a ban bill


----------



## hoghunterx (Jan 31, 2008)

One ban bill will open the door to other ban bills.


----------



## fla_scout (Sep 28, 2007)

First of all fox pens in Florida are now banned. I dog hunt and still hunt so I have dog in both fights to say. It is true that we as dog hunters need to police ourselves a little better when we are near non-dog hunting areas but as pointed out you will have "those" individual's in any type of hunting that just does not care. I pride myself as most of my hunting party does not to disturbe another's hunt.

We had a dog (one) that got out of the dog hunt area last year and went into the still hunt area. We heard the dog in the branch but since there was a truck parked nearby we did not go in to retrieve the dog. After about a half hour of the dog going back and forth we heard a shot from up the road. As a dog hunter we were initially concerned about the shot but waited until dark. We went to where the truck was parked to find a disabled man and his wife excited as all get out. The husband said his wife had killed her first deer along the branch and the dog was with the deer. We sent several of our younger guys in to not only retrieve the dog but to drag the deer out for the couple and then commenced to gutting it and loading it into their truck for them. 

You see we are not all that douche nozzle that dumps a dog at the gate or tries to interfere with another hunters stand time. We just pursue the game a little differently. If you have a deer down I would be surprised if a dog hunter wouldn't stop what they are dong to bring a dog in to help you find it. I know I would.

The dog hunt area in Blackwater until five years ago was close to 66,000 acres and was reduced to less than 44,000 acres due to people from the city buying land and building a house that is bordered by dog hunting and then complaining. We organized recently and formed an association and paid for a border fence (out of our own pockets) almost a mile long to reduce the conflict with land owners. So we do care about the sport and are taking steps to reduce the problems.


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

fla_scout said:


> First of all fox pens in Florida are now banned. I dog hunt and still hunt so I have dog in both fights to say. It is true that we as dog hunters need to police ourselves a little better when we are near non-dog hunting areas but as pointed out you will have "those" individual's in any type of hunting that just does not care. I pride myself as most of my hunting party does not to disturbe another's hunt.
> 
> We had a dog (one) that got out of the dog hunt area last year and went into the still hunt area. We heard the dog in the branch but since there was a truck parked nearby we did not go in to retrieve the dog. After about a half hour of the dog going back and forth we heard a shot from up the road. As a dog hunter we were initially concerned about the shot but waited until dark. We went to where the truck was parked to find a disabled man and his wife excited as all get out. The husband said his wife had killed her first deer along the branch and the dog was with the deer. We sent several of our younger guys in to not only retrieve the dog but to drag the deer out for the couple and then commenced to gutting it and loading it into their truck for them.
> 
> ...


Excellent post. Simply excellent.


----------



## BBob (Sep 27, 2007)

fla_scout it is hunters and the group that you hunt with that give your chosen style of hunting a chance. The ones that appear to think that it isn't a big deal if the dog hunts outside the permit area that causes the hard feeling. But like all seem to agree you always have the 10% that fail to see the big picture. Any kind of hunting that cause a negative view is bad for All hunting. Especially if it will divide the ranks. I haven't been to the races in years, but last time I did (Eglin) I was almost killed when a truck came flying around a blind corner. Decided then and there it was enough for me and I would hunt at a slower pace. It is a little more work but for me anyway just as exciting. Of course I am not 21 and still always looking for that next rush. Thanks for your excellent post and contribution to the thread. Billy-Bob


----------



## fla_scout (Sep 28, 2007)

Bbob,

At the ripe old age of almost 48 I am trying to pass that hunting ethic on to the younger hunters. I find myself driving a little slower than I used to and still get there in time for the most part. Thanks for the kind words to you and jspooney. 

I just want to hunt!


----------



## Travis12Allen (Jun 1, 2011)

Scout! Your talking about the lady at the corner of Bracken and Belanville?


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

I dog hunted with friends when I was younger....it was fun to hear the dogs on the run. As I got older I got more into still hunting. I use to hunt a club off Springhill that was bordered by Springhill Hunting Club (when it was a dog club) I can't count how many times I saw folks dumping their dogs on our club to chase the deer over to their club...I was never really a shoot a dog 1st ask questions later type guy. I do understand why folks do get a little pee-d about the way SOME dog hunters conduct themselves. Paper companies prohibited dog hunting on most all their properties and eventually it will get zoned out on public lands. I've got friends that dog hunt from time to time and I've seen good deer killed in front of dogs....It won't really bother me 1 way or the other:thumbsup:


----------



## JCW (Oct 27, 2008)

fla_scout said:


> First of all fox pens in Florida are now banned. I dog hunt and still hunt so I have dog in both fights to say. It is true that we as dog hunters need to police ourselves a little better when we are near non-dog hunting areas but as pointed out you will have "those" individual's in any type of hunting that just does not care. I pride myself as most of my hunting party does not to disturbe another's hunt.
> 
> We had a dog (one) that got out of the dog hunt area last year and went into the still hunt area. We heard the dog in the branch but since there was a truck parked nearby we did not go in to retrieve the dog. After about a half hour of the dog going back and forth we heard a shot from up the road. As a dog hunter we were initially concerned about the shot but waited until dark. We went to where the truck was parked to find a disabled man and his wife excited as all get out. The husband said his wife had killed her first deer along the branch and the dog was with the deer. We sent several of our younger guys in to not only retrieve the dog but to drag the deer out for the couple and then commenced to gutting it and loading it into their truck for them.
> 
> ...


If you and your hunting partners were the majority there wouldn't be an issue with the sport of dog hunting. Unfortunately, I believe your actions are in the minority these days and that is why the sport of dog hunting is under fire and is the main topic of discussion every year in Montgomery in the areas that it hasn't been banned already in Alabama. I don't see the sport of dog deer hunting continuing much longer in Alabama for many of the reasons stated on this thread.


----------



## bowfisher91 (Feb 19, 2008)

bama boy said:


> When you start taking hunting away in any form, it's just a matter of time before someone will want to take another form of hunting away. We all need to back each other on this, bow, gun or whatever your preference. My 2 cents.


That just about sums it up for me.


----------



## Travis12Allen (Jun 1, 2011)

Alot of people let a few apples ruin the whole barrel. I wish people would get as fired up over poachers and trespassers as they do dog hunters. Quit lumping that guy at your gate dumping dogs on your club just another "dog hunter". He is another law breaker along with the other people who trespass or poach. Still hunters versus dog hunters is almost like the whole white versus black debate these days. Start treating people as what they are. Deal with the bad apples the way they should be dealt with and let the good continue on about they're business.


----------



## fla_scout (Sep 28, 2007)

Travis12Allen said:


> Scout! Your talking about the lady at the corner of Bracken and Belanville?


Yep and her name is Sherry.


----------



## fla_scout (Sep 28, 2007)

Travis12Allen said:


> Alot of people let a few apples ruin the whole barrel. I wish people would get as fired up over poachers and trespassers as they do dog hunters. Quit lumping that guy at your gate dumping dogs on your club just another "dog hunter". He is another law breaker along with the other people who trespass or poach. Still hunters versus dog hunters is almost like the whole white versus black debate these days. Start treating people as what they are. Deal with the bad apples the way they should be dealt with and let the good continue on about they're business.


As a dog hunter mostly and a still hunter in the afternoons I agree with this. The problem is the FWCC folks not hammering the guilty ones the way they should. It is unfair to have a man go to court because his dog got caught on someone's property and costing him over $500 in fines when he was truly trying to contain his dog. They should be going after the chronic abusers. 

Give a dog hunter a warning and the second offense be applied. I have seen a lot of good men get raked over the coals for a wayward dog. 

How many have killed a deer in the still hunt area in front of a dog that is running? If you read the law and apply it this is illegal since it is not in a designated dog hunting area. When this happens we go and help out the shooter and don't call the FWCC even though this is illegal.

We should all be helping each other out.


----------



## Travis12Allen (Jun 1, 2011)

Scout we offered to do the same for her in our party numerous times but she wouldnt allow it. Then she finally agreed, but told us it had to be ten foot off her property line and it had to have 5 gates so she could let the wildlife in at night. As you can tell she is impossible to to please due to the fact we cant legally build her a fence that isnt on her property. She also has on repeated occasions picked up dogs outside of her property and pulled them in to call the game warden. She is a nutjob.


----------



## fla_scout (Sep 28, 2007)

Travis12Allen said:


> Scout we offered to do the same for her in our party numerous times but she wouldnt allow it. Then she finally agreed, but told us it had to be ten foot off her property line and it had to have 5 gates so she could let the wildlife in at night. As you can tell she is impossible to to please due to the fact we cant legally build her a fence that isnt on her property. She also has on repeated occasions picked up dogs outside of her property and pulled them in to call the game warden. She is a nutjob.


You are correct. Nut jobs may lose their right to existence. Just saying.


----------



## Travis12Allen (Jun 1, 2011)

Its a scary truth. She doesnt understand until she wrongs the wrong person.


----------



## JCW (Oct 27, 2008)

Travis12Allen said:


> Scout we offered to do the same for her in our party numerous times but she wouldnt allow it. Then she finally agreed, but told us it had to be ten foot off her property line and it had to have 5 gates so she could let the wildlife in at night. As you can tell she is impossible to to please due to the fact we cant legally build her a fence that isnt on her property. She also has on repeated occasions picked up dogs outside of her property and pulled them in to call the game warden. She is a nutjob.


So the old lady can catch your dogs but you guys can't?? Seems pretty simple to fix. Put more guys in that area to stop the dogs from getting on her private property or don't hunt that area. If you know she's going to call the warden and cause you a problem if you can't control your dogs why push the envelope and let the dogs out in that area....after all "dogs can't read no trespassing signs" right?


----------



## K-Bill (May 14, 2009)

fla_scout said:


> As a dog hunter mostly and a still hunter in the afternoons I agree with this. The problem is the FWCC folks not hammering the guilty ones the way they should. It is unfair to have a man go to court because his dog got caught on someone's property and costing him over $500 in fines when he was truly trying to contain his dog. They should be going after the chronic abusers.
> 
> Give a dog hunter a warning and the second offense be applied. I have seen a lot of good men get raked over the coals for a wayward dog.
> 
> ...


i have hard time feeling sorry for a dog hunter being fined for his dogs running onto private property. if you can't control them they shouldn't be out there (or at least next to private property). the same 5 or 6 groups i used to have regular encounters with on eglin, they should have been not only fined but never allowed to dog hunt on eglin again. absolute reckless law-breaking inconsiderate a-holes. you ever seen a crack-tooth retard wearing jeans, a sleeveless camo t-shirt and a bama hat stare you down and wanna fight because you're driving on a numbered road and he has to get up off his 5 gallon bucket and move off the road? or walk thru still-hunt areas hollaring for their dogs to come back? there dogs jumped all the time. unfortunately that's who i think of when i think "dog hunter." i know it's wrong, and i know there are fine folks out there who are responsible dog hunters. i just haven't met any yet. and i'd love to see dog hunters call fwc for someone in a stand shooting a buck running in front of their dogs. number 1 how would you prove it - where the deer was and where the dogs were? number 2 who do you think the fwc is going to fine, the guy who's hunting legally in a stand, or the dog hunters whose dogs have jumped units?


----------



## fla_scout (Sep 28, 2007)

JCW said:


> So the old lady can catch your dogs but you guys can't?? Seems pretty simple to fix. Put more guys in that area to stop the dogs from getting on her private property or don't hunt that area. If you know she's going to call the warden and cause you a problem if you can't control your dogs why push the envelope and let the dogs out in that area....after all "dogs can't read no trespassing signs" right?


We don't hunt that area for that exact reason but sometimes a dog will get out of an area. There are no roads behind her place to catch the dogs is the problem. The only reason she can catch them is the stupid bitch built a house and fenced 3 sides of it and left the back side which connects with the dog hunt area open. Therefore the deer run in jump the front fence and the dogs are left in a trap they cannot get out of before she and her crazy as a sprayed up roach husband catch the dogs. 

That is the problem that we finally got fixed this year by shelling out our money and working with the FWCC and forestry folks to build a barrier fence that is almost a mile long. So you see we are trying.


----------



## Robin (Mar 22, 2011)

Y-e-s


----------



## Travis12Allen (Jun 1, 2011)

JCW said:


> So the old lady can catch your dogs but you guys can't?? Seems pretty simple to fix. Put more guys in that area to stop the dogs from getting on her private property or don't hunt that area. If you know she's going to call the warden and cause you a problem if you can't control your dogs why push the envelope and let the dogs out in that area....after all "dogs can't read no trespassing signs" right?


Her property backs up to open dog area and has not had a fence along the back side of it for the short amount of times shes been there. Like scout has said, i personally know 3-4 :different parties who were willing to help out the situation and pay out of pocket for a fence to be put up like the rest of it around her place. Simple fix like you said. She lives for dog season and loves trying to get someone in trouble. Thats the bottom line to it. She is such a nuisance, multiple FWC ive talked to say most of the time they wont even respond to her calls anymore because she calls all day everyday. She rides her atv around her property all day long during dog season giving everyone the death stare and its just what she lives to do. Its crazy to move right in the middle of the doghunting section and then just complain and complain about something thats been going on for many moons.


----------



## Travis12Allen (Jun 1, 2011)

K-Bill, what unit in eglin are you hunting or having to drive through to see those guys? The problem with eglin is your dealing with holley boys who think because theyve ran over there since they were a kid, they own the place.


----------



## K-Bill (May 14, 2009)

Travis12Allen said:


> K-Bill, what unit in eglin are you hunting or having to drive through to see those guys? The problem with eglin is your dealing with holley boys who think because theyve ran over there since they were a kid, they own the place.


this was probably 5-6 years ago up off 285 coming out of niceville. i had a couple spots off rr 220 in the still hunting area, which butted up to the dog area. also bow hunted in the dog area a lot when the dog hunters weren't there. there would literally be 10-12 shooters sitting on buckets or stools on the road. they would move when a truck drove by, but some of them weren't very happy about it. the dogs didn't bother me too much because i was far enough in they didn't come that far. the owners did a couple times though screaming and hollaring looking for the dogs.


----------



## JCW (Oct 27, 2008)

Travis12Allen said:


> Her property backs up to open dog area and has not had a fence along the back side of it for the short amount of times shes been there. Like scout has said, i personally know 3-4 :different parties who were willing to help out the situation and pay out of pocket for a fence to be put up like the rest of it around her place. Simple fix like you said. She lives for dog season and loves trying to get someone in trouble. Thats the bottom line to it. She is such a nuisance, multiple FWC ive talked to say most of the time they wont even respond to her calls anymore because she calls all day everyday. She rides her atv around her property all day long during dog season giving everyone the death stare and its just what she lives to do. Its crazy to move right in the middle of the doghunting section and then just complain and complain about something thats been going on for many moons.


I'll agree, that's a pretty tuff one to deal with....at least you guys are trying to work with her on the issue. I commend you all for that!
The guys that surround our property and drop the gate from county roads and stand on the opposite side of our property on county roads to kill the deer that run off our property could care less. I and the rest of the guys i hunt with have had enough of there BS. My last straw was After catching some of there dogs in the middle of our 7000 acres (something we do constantly). I returned the dog to its owner on a county road where he was posted up with his radio tracker rabbit ear contraption and in my best non confrontational voice I gave the man his dog and asked "what can we do to keep this from happening? This happens every weekend?" 
Response, "guess you need to find a place to hunt where there ain't no dog hunters"!

These guys have no adjoining property to us or property directly across county roads. We caught one inside our property last season, called the law, and prosecuted them for trespassing thinking that might finally send a message. Now we have to deal with gates ripped down, locks getting super glued, roofing tacks on our roads, midnight prank calls, etc.,

This is what most of us know as the "dog hunter" so I apologize if your offended that I could care less if dog hunting was banned.


----------



## Travis12Allen (Jun 1, 2011)

I understand how that feels. I agree with you, but i think we as hunters need to fight these people as law breakers and not "dog hunters". Property owners should be thankful this is FL and not a state with bigger bucks because it wouldnt be a " dog hunter" thing when still hunters trespass to hunt your bucks. I know theres bad dog hunters, but theres just bad hunters in general. Im am sorry about what you go through. Maybe some of the forum members that are against it take up a ride one day with us on a dog hunt.


----------



## hookpuller (Feb 19, 2008)

There is no accountability or responsibility when it comes to dog hunting. The dog hunting clubs in our area routinely break the law, trespass and vandalize neighboring still hunting club property. It's out of control and the people placed in charge (advisory boards) will do nothing to address the problem. There is no way to control where the dogs go 100% of the time therefore it should be banned. I'm not looking to to end someone's fun but when it constantly disrupts/ruins hunting of your personal property its a problem. Sorry, its a complete debacle and needs to be handled by the proper authorities appropriately.


----------



## BBob (Sep 27, 2007)

I think young Mr. Allen makes a valid point. It begins with holding the "hunters" breaking the law accountable. Maybe a FWC official could chime in and advise how that can be done. I would think at a very minimum if any members of the "Dog Hunting" community are aware of an individual that are breaking the rules and giving all Hunters a bad name then maybe some peer pressure can be given. And more reports like Scout's can be posted so that the only posts read are not negative; otherwise the 100% will be judged on what is heard about the 10%.


----------



## fla_scout (Sep 28, 2007)

K-Bill said:


> i have hard time feeling sorry for a dog hunter being fined for his dogs running onto private property. if you can't control them they shouldn't be out there (or at least next to private property). the same 5 or 6 groups i used to have regular encounters with on eglin, they should have been not only fined but never allowed to dog hunt on eglin again. absolute reckless law-breaking inconsiderate a-holes. you ever seen a crack-tooth retard wearing jeans, a sleeveless camo t-shirt and a bama hat stare you down and wanna fight because you're driving on a numbered road and he has to get up off his 5 gallon bucket and move off the road? or walk thru still-hunt areas hollaring for their dogs to come back? there dogs jumped all the time. unfortunately that's who i think of when i think "dog hunter." i know it's wrong, and i know there are fine folks out there who are responsible dog hunters. i just haven't met any yet. and i'd love to see dog hunters call fwc for someone in a stand shooting a buck running in front of their dogs. number 1 how would you prove it - where the deer was and where the dogs were? number 2 who do you think the fwc is going to fine, the guy who's hunting legally in a stand, or the dog hunters whose dogs have jumped units?


I am sorry but I have a hard time taking someone's argument to heart when you cannot even make an entire sentence. You my friend have your mind made up and will not be happy until dog hunting is banned. You are ignorant and I hope you reap what you are sowing.


----------



## Travis12Allen (Jun 1, 2011)

hookpuller said:


> There is no accountability or responsibility when it comes to dog hunting. The dog hunting clubs in our area routinely break the law, trespass and vandalize neighboring still hunting club property. It's out of control and the people placed in charge (advisory boards) will do nothing to address the problem. There is no way to control where the dogs go 100% of the time therefore it should be banned. I'm not looking to to end someone's fun but when it constantly disrupts/ruins hunting of your personal property its a problem. Sorry, its a complete debacle and needs to be handled by the proper authorities appropriately.


This post is a complete rant of utter ignorance. Its obvious youve had your toes stepped on by a "dog hunter". By your logic kind sir, we as hunters shouldnt be allowed to hunt because there is not a 100% chance you know where your deer is going after you shoot it, nor is there a 100% chance you kill it. It could as easily lead to trespass to find a wounded deer. Your advisory wont do anything about your problem because if you present it in the fashion you wrote this reponse in you have no arguement. Why dont you just sign off on hunting all together because the only debacle is your post.


----------



## fla_scout (Sep 28, 2007)

hookpuller said:


> There is no accountability or responsibility when it comes to dog hunting. The dog hunting clubs in our area routinely break the law, trespass and vandalize neighboring still hunting club property. It's out of control and the people placed in charge (advisory boards) will do nothing to address the problem. There is no way to control where the dogs go 100% of the time therefore it should be banned. I'm not looking to to end someone's fun but when it constantly disrupts/ruins hunting of your personal property its a problem. Sorry, its a complete debacle and needs to be handled by the proper authorities appropriately.


You sir are an asshole. I hope you lose your privilege to hunt.


----------



## fla_scout (Sep 28, 2007)

I am done trying to be nice.


----------



## K-Bill (May 14, 2009)

fla_scout said:


> I am done trying to be nice. I dog hunt and enjoy it. If you don't like it then go screw yourself. Basically what I am telling you is go fuck yourself because I am done with you.


I think someone had too much to drink last night. Sorry you had a hard time reading my previous post but I never said I wanted it banned. I said I don't feel bad for those that get fined for breaking the law. Have a good one, sir. Hope you have plenty of gatorade and Tylenol handy.


----------



## hookpuller (Feb 19, 2008)

Travis, Fl scout,

Why do dog hunters always resort to calling people names or using some kind of backwoods logic that has nothing to do with the problem? If I shot a deer and it ran into someone else's property I would contact the adjacent land owner to gain permission before I tried to recover it. Wouldn't that be the "right" thing to do? How do you not understand such simple logic? You guys have done a great job representing your side of the argument. Good job! Dog hunting will not be banned due to opposition. It will be banned due to the conduct of those that hunt in this manner. Good luck with your "sport". I have nothing else to say.


----------



## Travis12Allen (Jun 1, 2011)

hookpuller said:


> Travis, Fl scout,
> 
> Why do dog hunters always resort to calling people names or using some kind of backwoods logic that has nothing to do with the problem? If I shot a deer and it ran into someone else's property I would contact the adjacent land owner to gain permission before I tried to recover it. Wouldn't that be the "right" thing to do? How do you not understand such simple logic? You guys have done a great job representing your side of the argument. Good job! Dog hunting will not be banned due to opposition. It will be banned due to the conduct of those that hunt in this manner. Good luck with your "sport". I have nothing else to say.[/QUOTE
> 
> ...


----------



## fla_scout (Sep 28, 2007)

K-Bill said:


> I think someone had too much to drink last night. Sorry you had a hard time reading my previous post but I never said I wanted it banned. I said I don't feel bad for those that get fined for breaking the law. Have a good one, sir. Hope you have plenty of gatorade and Tylenol handy.


You are correct. I had a few to many last night and I sincerely apologize to you.


----------



## K-Bill (May 14, 2009)

fla_scout said:


> You are correct. I had a few to many last night and I sincerely apologize to you.


Haha don't even worry about it sir. Hope you're ok today.


----------



## archer-1 (Feb 4, 2009)

" If my dog goes on some private property are you going to let me come get him if i contact you first? No your not. " 

Travis, most property owners I know would be very happy for you to enter and retrieve your dog after contacting them for permission. But after the second or third time it gets old! 

"Im not aware of FLs right to retrieve laws. A simple no from the land owner and that means no going to get your deer. Maybe you would be okay with that but that probably wouldnt sit well with plenty "

Ok with it or not, you should never enter anyones property with out permission. No means no....Its not "your Deer" until you have it secured, if it goes onto private property after you "attempt" to take it, its NOT yours! Most people miss the fact that its all about a property owners rights that should be respected period. There are people that live in the area of the lady you speak of that have the same problems and have been there all their lives. These people LIVE in that area year round, not just visit during hunting season. You need to understand that due to the people that choose to hunt (still and dog hunt) right up next to private property, the land owners rights are also interfeared with and this is where the problem occurs. I have been on both sides of this situation having a life long affection of deer hunting in all forms.


----------



## Travis12Allen (Jun 1, 2011)

archer-1 said:


> " If my dog goes on some private property are you going to let me come get him if i contact you first? No your not. "
> 
> Travis, most property owners I know would be very happy for you to enter and retrieve your dog after contacting them for permission. But after the second or third time it gets old!
> 
> ...



Archer me and you stand on the same side of the fence. I guess you missed the part where i was arguing with the other fellow. There is no way im walking on someones private property without permission and thats the bottom line. This guy is saying we shouldnt be allowed to run dogs due the the fact we cant control where they go 100% of the time. This same logic applied would eliminate hunting period as hunters cannot control where a deer goes after being shot. He arguement makes zero sense. A little common sense and common courtesy goes a long way. Have you ever had to ask an anti hunter permission to enter his or.her private property to get a deer? Chances are i can tell you the answer to that question. Same problem in getting a dog off private property. Theres really no difference between the two. They cause the same problem. Like ive said earlier, i would never trespass to retrieve anything, deer or dog. Unfortunately in this world we live in not every has that same amount of respect for people property or things and would trespass in a heartbeat. Dog hunter and still hunter alike.


----------



## archer-1 (Feb 4, 2009)

I have access to several private properties that would be great to hunt except for the number of people sitting around them just a few yards off of the property lines. Yes they are legal but at the same time very inconsiderate of the owners. 
I just checked a property line 2 weeks ago with the owner and all of their "private property" sighs had been taken down again this year. They have had stands and cameras stolen several times by people entering their property from the state land. A person should not have to "patrol" their property to protect it. One stand "hunter" even stated that he would kill the owners dog if it happened by his stand site while he was there! These are the ones that make it hard for everyone....So always remember, you have extremes on both sides.


----------



## hookpuller (Feb 19, 2008)

Every hunter has the responsibility to obey all game laws and should be held accountable for their actions. I know exactly where my property ends and the neighboring property begins. Controlling what I do in the woods while hunting is easy. Controlling what dog hunters do in the woods is impossible. That's my point. You can't control the dogs 100% of the time. There would be no issue if you could keep your dogs on your land. It happens everyday wherever dog hunting is permitted. Show me a dog hunter/club that has never had a dog find his way into neighboring property and I will show you a unicorn.


----------



## Travis12Allen (Jun 1, 2011)

Great post archer. These are the people that make all of us hunters look bad. These are the people that need action taken against them. Why take action on a law abiding mans right? We need to be protecting our rights and freedoms. Prosecute the sorry bastards who break laws and cant abide by simple rules and regulations. Like ive said before, alittle common courtesy along with some common sense goes a long way. Im always glad to extend helping hands. Its.not hard to see the difference between accidents and blatant lies either. Its not the 60s and 70s anymore. You cant let people on to your property at will without worry cause everyone these days is sue happy. Hunters are going to ask permission. Law breakers arent. The same law breakers dumping dogs on leases. Get these guys. Quit lumping them ALL together.


----------



## fla_scout (Sep 28, 2007)

K-Bill said:


> Haha don't even worry about it sir. Hope you're ok today.


Thank you and yes I could use some Tylenol right about now.


----------

